# tarantula hunting on cyprus,chaetopelma gracile



## ornata (Jun 17, 2007)

hello

here are som pictures from my two Cyprus trips


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice! How many did you find? Any karlamani?


----------



## ornata (Jun 17, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Nice! How many did you find? Any karlamani?



On mye first trip I found one specimen(the last picture) 
On mye second trip i found two subadults, in the same area(you can see the shelter one picture 5) ....they were very hard to finde, but i found a lot of emty nests

No, I dident finde any c. karlmani....as far as i know this species can only be found in the northern part of Cyprus

Cheers


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 17, 2007)

in places like that it is freakin tough to find big game bugs!

very cool pics, thanks for posting


----------

